# Snug as Bugs in Rugs



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

We've had some pretty good snow cover. My spring nucs are coming from this yard. The bees are well tucked in against this cold snap.

These hives are not wired but I'd love to know how cozy it is in there.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my! I know that snow is supposed to be an insulator, but that sure doesn't look warm.

After much thought and a slight amount of exposure....I think I'm allergic to snow :grin:


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine are all bundled up for winter and it's a cold one. - 15 tomorrow night.:thumb:


----------

